# FNRttC to Whitstable, 18th October



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2013)

the queen of rides.


----------



## User10571 (6 Sep 2013)

Yes please.
Annual leave requested.
Email on its way.


----------



## StuAff (6 Sep 2013)

Yes please. Email to follow shortly.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2013)

Jane K
John M
Angus F
John S
Carlos R
Andrew F
Charlie B
Ian Hn
Bill R
John Bd
John S
Adrian L
Els V
Bruno R
Ian At
Susie F
User10571 B
Stuart A


----------



## velovoice (6 Sep 2013)

Yes, please (me and Flying Dodo). Email sent.


----------



## andyman (6 Sep 2013)

Email sent


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2013)

Please can we have a little bit less rain than last October? (Almost a year ago! How time flies)


----------



## redfalo (6 Sep 2013)

oh yes


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2013)

Dogtrousers said:


> Please can we have a little bit less rain than last October? (Almost a year ago! How time flies)


ah - some of us remember this spring's ride. Especially the nightingale.

already one tandem. Will the Santana come out to play?

Adam B
Adrian C
Adrian L
Andrew F
Andy M
Angus F
Bill R
Bruno R
Carlos R
Charlie B
David D
Els V
Ian At
Ian F
Ian Hn
Janie K
Jo S
John Bd
John M
John S
John S
User10571 B
Katie S
Rebecca O
Rob P
Stuart A
Susie F
Olaf S


----------



## hatler (6 Sep 2013)

£50 to anyone who hears a nightingale on this ride. And if you want to hear nightingales, book a pitch at Blackberry Wood campsite for mid-May. There have been about three of four of them there singing their hearts out for at least the last six or seven years.


----------



## PaulRide (6 Sep 2013)

At home I have a recording of a nightingale in a back garden in Oxted in 1932. If I can rig up the gramophone on my bike rack, I could bring the relevant 78 with me.


----------



## kimble (6 Sep 2013)

Hell yes! Finally one I can make!

(Hopefully there won't be any deer...)

Email on its way...


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2013)

Apologies for getting ahead of myself if the route planning is all TBD. 

Will we be going down the towpath? (Or toe-path as I always used to think it was, and still do sometimes)


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> already one tandem. Will the Santana come out to play?


I'm afraid this one will be hors combat - we're in Basel. Perhaps one of the mysterious FNRTTs next year should be specified as a tandem class?


----------



## StuartG (6 Sep 2013)

srw said:


> Perhaps one of the mysterious FNRTTs next year should be specified as a tandem class?


Which might be nicely matched against the Brompton Division ...


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Sep 2013)

Email sent.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2013)

2637725 said:


> I don't know what next, thinking about breakfast choices?


You've got me thinking now... If tow-path, then egg on toast. If not tow path, then beans on toast or maybe the other way round.


----------



## rvw (6 Sep 2013)

StuartG said:


> Which might be nicely matched against the Brompton Division ...


Maybe a "non-standard bikes" FNR - Brommies, recumbants, tandems, fixies... just nothing normal.


----------



## rvw (6 Sep 2013)

rvw said:


> Maybe a "non-standard bikes" FNR - Brommies, recumbants, tandems, fixies... just nothing normal.


Yes, I realise I just admitted we're not normal. But you all knew that already!


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2013)

But I can only ride one bike at a time.


----------



## rvw (6 Sep 2013)

Am I allowed to "Captain-swap" on the tandem then?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2013)

rvw said:


> Am I allowed to "Captain-swap" on the tandem then?


(a sly smile plays across his lips....does the ride leader have droit de seigneur?)


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2013)

OMG. What have I unleashed?


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Sep 2013)

Oh dear - I think this links in with what I'd said here on the Next year topic.

Who's the oldest swinger in town?


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Sep 2013)

2637725 said:


> I don't know what next, thinking about breakfast choices?


I think breakfast choice on the Whitstable ride boils down to FEB with brown beer, or FEB with yellow beer.


----------



## rb58 (7 Sep 2013)

Simon - you have mail! Thanks.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Sep 2013)

Yes please. Email sent.


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2013)

Yes please. It would be a shame to miss a Whitstable ride.


----------



## AndrewClark (7 Sep 2013)

Yes please, hopefully the trains to London from Canterbury won't be messed around this time.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Sep 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Sep 2013)

Adam B
Adrian C
Adrian L
Alan D
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andy M
Angus F
Bill R
Bruno R
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlie M
David D
Els V
Ian At
Ian F
Ian Hn
Janie K
Jo S
John Bd
John M
John S
John S
User10571 B
Katie S
Kim W
Martin T
Olaf S
Rebecca O
Rob P
Ross C
Sonia W
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim D


----------



## PaulRide (9 Sep 2013)

Looking rather unlikely for this one, sadly. Son #2 is lined up with a gig at some place at Cardiff Bay - Millennium Falcon or some such name - and I expect I'll want/need to be there.


----------



## rvw (12 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> (a sly smile plays across his lips....does the ride leader have droit de seigneur?)


I've pondered long how to respond to this, and I'm still not sure. Votes please for:

(a) "Unhand me, sir!!" (girly voice and fluttering eyelashes optional)
(b) "My hero!" (girly voice and fluttering eyelashes obligatory)
(c) Applications, in triplicate, with references (@Agent Hilda) will be considered by the committee


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2013)

Be careful. Be _very_ careful.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2013)

got to be in Dublin. Dang.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2013)

rvw said:


> I've pondered long how to respond to this, and I'm still not sure. Votes please for:
> 
> (a) "Unhand me, sir!!" (girly voice and fluttering eyelashes optional)
> (b) "My hero!" (girly voice and fluttering eyelashes obligatory)
> (c) Applications, in triplicate, with references (@Agent Hilda) will be considered by the committee


I'd go for b) if I were you. a) is a little difficult if I'm on the front.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2013)

very clever. I've always said to Susie that she shouldn't worry overmuch if she feels one of my hands on her bottom. Two would be cause for concern.


----------



## rvw (13 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> very clever. I've always said to Susie that she shouldn't worry overmuch if she feels one of my hands on her bottom. Two would be cause for concern.


Is that a general comment, or just while cycling?


----------



## mark st1 (15 Sep 2013)

Mail sent. Think i may check train times for the return


----------



## StuartG (15 Sep 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Mail sent. Think i may check train times for the return


I need to remind you the most difficult part of the ride is between the breakfast bar and the station. Though few remember it ...


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2013)

Yes please DZ.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Sep 2013)

Adam B
Adrian C
Adrian L
Alan B
Alan D
Alice H
Amanda O
Andrew By
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andy M
Angus F
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Antony S
Bill R
Bruno R
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlie M
Claudine C
Dave J
David C
David D
David P
David W
Edmar G
Els V
Frankie B
Geoff S
Greg S
Greg T
Henry D
Huw N
Ian At
Ian F
Ian Hn
Jamie R
Janie K
Jo C
John Bd
John M
John S
User10571 B
Katie S
Kim C
Kim W
Laurence K
Lisa H
Marcus Ca
Mark St
Mark W
Martin F
Martin McN
Martin T
Martin W
Mary L
Michelle P
Nigel Cro
Olaf S
Olufemi I
Paul B
Pippa D
Rebecca O
Rob P
Ross C
Sandra S
Sian J
Simon R
Sonia W
Stefan C
Stephen B
Stephen T
Steve J
Stuart A
Stuart C
Stuart G
Susie F
Tanya G
Tim D
Titus H
Toby C
Григо́рий П
Павел З


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Sep 2013)

there has been some interest in my reference to thongs. This is gratifying - one cannot take an interest in history for granted - especially amongst the young. 

Here, by way of a teaser, is the thongster in question...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> there has been some interest in my reference to thongs. This is gratifying - one cannot take an interest in history for granted - especially amongst the young.
> 
> Here, by way of a teaser, is the thongster in question...




Adrian!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Sep 2013)

^ I had a hirsute Rich P in mind, but Adrian'll do. In fact it must be Adrian as he has autographed the bottom of the pic..."BBC" - Big Boy C of the FNRttC.


----------



## thom (29 Sep 2013)

Me too please - email sent


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Oct 2013)

Adam B
Adrian C
Adrian L
Alan B
Alan D
Alice H
Amanda O
Andrew By
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andy M
Angus F
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Antony S
Bill R
Bruno R
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlie M
Claudine C
Dave J
David C
David D
David P
David W
Els V
Frankie B
Geoff S
Greg S
Greg T
Henry D
Huw N
Ian At
Ian F
Ian Hn
Jamie R
Janie K
Jo C
John Bd
John M
John S
User10571 B
Katie S
Kim C
Kim W
Laurence K
Lisa H
Marcus Ca
Mark St
Mark W
Martin F
Martin McN
Martin T
Martin W
Mary L
Michelle P
Nigel Cro
Olaf S
Olufemi I
Paul B
Pippa D
Rebecca O
Rob P
Ross C
Sandra S
Sian J
Simon R
Sonia W
Stefan C
Stephen B
Stephen T
Steve J
Stuart A
Stuart C
Stuart G
Susie F
Tanya G
Tim D
Titus H
Toby C
Григо́рий П
Павел З
Thom F
Frank P
Uta W
Duncan R
Xi C
Kristjan K
Malcolm W


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> What a great list, all the old-timers! I'm so sad not to be able to do this one - I was going for the full house this year .




*unlike*


----------



## frank9755 (2 Oct 2013)

Old timers, full house...
Let me guess what you are doing instead!


----------



## theclaud (2 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> What a great list, all the old-timers! I'm so sad not to be able to do this one - I was going for the full house this year .


Dammit! Are you avoiding me?


----------



## theclaud (2 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> No way! Tedious really, but* I have been invited to a p1ss-up 50th birthday party in southern France* - couldn't really say no ...



Doesn't sound _all that_ tedious.


----------



## CharlieB (3 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> What a great list, all the old-timers! I'm so sad not to be able to do this one - I was going for the full house this year .


 Oi! Less of the old.


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Oct 2013)

How long/hard/hilly/fast/slow/sociable/lonely a ride is it?


----------



## srw (8 Oct 2013)

Not very hilly, not very fast. As sociable/solitary as you want it to be. Something over 70 miles long, in about 8 hours.


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Oct 2013)

srw said:


> Not very hilly, not very fast. As sociable/solitary as you want it to be. Something over 70 miles long, in about 8 hours.


Thanks srw....

Could this be a CP '1st' FNRttC....?

Just working out train times/costs from York, and ride length/time from home to York...etc

Where is the start point? I'd have to find it from Kings Cross....


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Thanks srw....
> 
> Could this be a CP '1st' FNRttC....?
> 
> ...




It's all *HERE*


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's all *HERE*


Thanks.....


..what's with the sheep....?


----------



## srw (8 Oct 2013)

Having just done it in the opposite direction (I've just left Berwick for Edinburgh), York to London on the train is under 2 hours.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Thanks.....
> 
> 
> ..what's with the sheep....?




Who knows?

Anyway. Get yourself a CTC membership if have not already if you are planning on joining the ride.


----------



## rvw (8 Oct 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> ..what's with the sheep....?


You really don't want to know...


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Thanks.....
> 
> 
> ..what's with the sheep....?


he's so not going to make it to breakfast.........

You've got 48 hours and a bit to sort it all out. I'm going to close the ride on Friday afternoon.


----------



## User10571 (8 Oct 2013)

A move which some might see as not entirely unreasonable


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Oct 2013)

Adam B
Adrian L
Alan B
Alan D
Alice H
Amanda O
Andrew By
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andy M
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Antony S
Bill R
Bruno R
Bryony S
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlie M
Claudine C
Dave J
David C
David D
David P
David W
Duncan R
Eddie C
Els V
Frank P
Frankie B
Geoff S
Greg S
Greg T
Henry D
Huw N
Ian At
Ian F
Ian Hn
Jamie R
Janie K
Jo C
John Bd
John K
John M
John O'L
John S
User10571 B
Katie S
Kevin W
Kim C
Kim W
Kristjan K
Laurence K
Lisa H
Malcolm W
Marcus Ca
Mark St
Mark W
Martin F
Martin McN
Martin W
Mary L
Michelle P
Nigel Cro
Olaf S
Olufemi I
Paul B
Pippa D
Rebecca O
Rob P
Robbie F
Ross C
Sian J
Simon R
Sonia W
Stephen B
Stephen T
Steve J
Stuart A
Stuart C
Stuart G
Susie F
Tanya G
Thom F
Tim D
Titus H
Toby C
Uta W
Xi C
Григо́рий П
Павел З


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2013)

The Dave/David's and the John's are in the lead...followed up the the Andy's and the Martin's.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Oct 2013)

Davids are the new kids on the block. It used to be Andrews. Watch out for Stuarts!


----------



## StuAff (12 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Davids are the new kids on the block. It used to be Andrews. Watch out for Stuarts!


Yes, I'd noticed there's 50% extra Stuart on this one


----------



## User10571 (12 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> Watch out for Stuarts!


It's the Tudors that should be worried.


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Oct 2013)

Xi and TheClaude. Yay!


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Oct 2013)

Must get a hip flask tomorrow, although hoping Russian drinks will make another appearance.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Must get a hip flask tomorrow, although hoping Russian drinks will make another appearance.




Thanks for the reminder


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Oct 2013)

You need to email Our Leader asap.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2706672, member: 30090"]Is this ride still open? According to the blog it is, if so put me down please.[/quote]


I guess you have a new bike now then.


----------



## Beebo (15 Oct 2013)

The weather can't make up its mind.
Today's forecast says it will be a wet ride on Friday.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2013)

Beebo said:


> The weather can't make up its mind.
> Today's forecast says it will be a wet ride on Friday.


well, actually Saturday

the Met Office has 'light shower night' clearing at 7


----------



## Steve Jones (15 Oct 2013)

Looks a good deal drier than the Southend trip (or even the last Brighton one). The forecast temperature is fairly mild for the time of year and it looks like a moderate strength cross-wind, so all-in-all not bad for an autumn night ride, although the UK weather is fickle, so it could easily change.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2013)

Good puncture weather!


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Oct 2013)

@Aperitif  giving the P fairy ideas


----------



## thom (15 Oct 2013)

Hmm, sorry I have to duck out of this one as other commitments have popped up - email sent... Sorry to be missing this one.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2013)

2712089 said:


> Miserable *git*.


Yes


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2013)

thom said:


> Hmm, sorry I have to duck out of this one as other commitments have popped up - email sent... *Sorry to be missing this one*.


Yes


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Oct 2013)

Adam B
Adrian L
Alan B
Alan D
Alice H
Amanda O
Andrew By
Andrew C
Andrew F
Andy M
Angus L
Anne H
Antony S
Bill R
Bruno R
Bryony S
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlie M
Claudine C
Dave J
David C
David D
David W
Duncan R
Eddie C
Els V
Frank P
Frankie B
Greg S
Greg T
Henry D
Huw N
Ian At
Ian F
Ian Hn
Jo C
John Bd
John K
John M
John O'L
John S
User10571 B
Katie S
Kevin W
Kim C
Kim W
Kristjan K
Lisa H
Malcolm W
Marcus Ca
Mark St
Mark W
Martin F
Martin McN
Martin W
Mary L
Michelle P
Nigel Cro
Olaf S
Olufemi I
Paul B
Pippa D
Rob P
Robbie F
Ross C
Sian J
Simon R
Sonia W
Stephen B
Stephen T
Steve J
Stuart A
Stuart C
Stuart G
Susie F
Tanya G
Tim D
Titus H
Uta W
Xi C
Григо́рий П
Павел З
Lee T
Nick L
Jon the farmer
Howard K


----------



## mark st1 (16 Oct 2013)

I'm out of this one. A prime example of why Middle aged men shouldn't play football with teenagers. An over zealous challenge (on my part) has left me with a fractured wrist  

Apologetic mail sent to the leader have a safe ride all.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I'm out of this one. A prime example of why Middle aged men shouldn't play football with teenagers. An over zealous challenge (on my part) has left me with a fractured wrist
> 
> Apologetic mail sent to the leader have a safe ride all.




ouch.. sorry to hear that.. was going to drag you back on the (much tougher) SMRbtH.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Oct 2013)

Mrs Trickedem and her team of volunteers are really looking forward to welcoming you to Stood. The cake baking as started


----------



## mark st1 (16 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> was going to drag you back on the (much tougher) SMRbtH.



 Every cloud and all that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Oct 2013)

I was never properly in but I'm definitely out now.


----------



## redfalo (16 Oct 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Good puncture weather!


I hope you'll bring come extra stock of CO2 cartridges


----------



## Steve Jones (16 Oct 2013)

redfalo said:


> I hope you'll bring come extra stock of CO2 cartridges



I don't think I understand. Why would somebody bring along one of these?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sodastream-...F8&qid=1381945802&sr=8-1&keywords=sodastreams


----------



## StuAff (16 Oct 2013)

Steve Jones said:


> I don't think I understand. Why would somebody bring along one of these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sodastream-...F8&qid=1381945802&sr=8-1&keywords=sodastreams


----------



## User10571 (16 Oct 2013)

User10571 can't play this time 
Work intervenes.
Wishing you all a fine and safe ride.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2013)

User10571 said:


> User10571 can't play this time
> Work intervenes.
> Wishing you all a fine and safe ride.




Unlike


----------



## User10571 (16 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Unlike


Yeah.
I'm not the happiest about it....
I'll be in Whitstable, but most likely not until after midday, Saturday.
Sadly, by that point, the moment will have been lost.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Oct 2013)

whisper it, but the weather forecast has turned around..........


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Oct 2013)




----------



## StuartG (17 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> whisper it, but the weather forecast has turned around..........


Willing to bet a beer on it ?


----------



## Steve Jones (17 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> whisper it, but the weather forecast has turned around..........


Yes, the wind is now forecast from the South East...


----------



## rb58 (17 Oct 2013)

I'm at the Waterfront and can confirm they have both beer and bacon....


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> whisper it, but the weather forecast has turned around..........



Aha - perhaps I can take the bike without mudguards then.


----------



## kimble (17 Oct 2013)

Fear not, I'll be bringing plenty of mudguards. And the Magic Rainlegs.


----------



## User10571 (17 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> whisper it, but the weather forecast has turned around..........


I've been out this evening.
It is an awesome evening out there.
Mild, with a full moon to die for.
Long may the moon be over your collective heads.
[ Surpreses ride envy]


----------



## zigzag (18 Oct 2013)

shame i can't do this ride due to other commitments, but i'll be in town in the evening and might just as well ride home (towards greenwich) in a company of red/blue stars?


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Oct 2013)

My favorite ride and yet, fully missed this year by circumstance.

I wish you all well, have a great one, tis a great.


----------



## hatler (18 Oct 2013)

Good luck everyone. Hope the puncture count is low.


----------



## zigzag (18 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> shame i can't do this ride due to other commitments, but i'll be in town in the evening and might just as well ride home (towards greenwich) in a company of red/blue stars?


^^ not happening.. 
enjoy this splendid night awheel!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2013)

I'm not sure whether I'll still be capable of riding to the end of my street to wave hello and wish you a wondrous journey. If not, have a wondrous journey anyway. It looks slightly damp, exceptionally mild, but not a headwind, more a light sidewind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2013)

Well, I can confirm that bunch of Saturday mornings just passed through Deptford. This is the front group and the longest light at the front was Simon's, I believe, but it was all a bit of a blur....


----------



## User10571 (19 Oct 2013)

Anyone still in the Waterfront?
I'm running a bit late.
Currently between Sittingbourne and Faversham. 
No. I didn't oversleep.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I can confirm that bunch of Saturday mornings just passed through Deptford. This is the front group and the longest light at the front was Simon's, I believe, but it was all a bit of a blur....
> View attachment 31036




I thought is was you on the bridge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I thought is was you on the bridge.


He he, I really shouldn't have been out on a bike after 5 beers. You must have made pretty quick time getting there - you were all pretty spread out along the road.


----------



## Beebo (19 Oct 2013)

The rain stayed away all night. It must have rained in front as some of the roads were wet.
The run through London was easy, we were soon in the Medway towns, with the usual comments from drunks on the pavement. A few too many car passengers shouting abuse out of the windows. Simon managed to engineer a rest stop outside Gravesends gay bar.
Food at halfway was great, thanks to the wonderful helpers. We were soon on the last strech through dark rolling lanes and then the final blast across the marshes, when the sun finally rose.
It was good to meet Tim and Ross.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Oct 2013)

That was super. I have to admit that it has my least favourite London exit, but that makes you appreciate the nice bits all the more. There's a poem by Mervyn Peake called The Hideous Root, which describes a man whose beautiful wife always carries a horrible gnarled root with her, without which she loses her beauty. It's something like that.

I started the ride at the back, with Susie's dulcet tones ringing in my ears. This was my first outing on my new bike, and I've never used new-fangled gear shifters in the brake levers before, so I needed to get used to them. I'm getting the hang of them, but my hands still keep reaching for the down tube.

After eating various different types of cake at Strood, all good, and discovering that the hill after Upchurch had got steeper since last time, I found myself, for some reason right at the other end of the ride on leaving Faversham. Bang on the front. I half heartedly volunteered to do a couple of junctions but I found that competition is fierce up there. So next I found myself charging across the marshes at insane speed. Well, for me it was insane, maybe it was just a walk in the park for the front-of-the-packers. I managed to keep up, just about, but I was fading badly at the end.

Then egg on toast, train, home, bed.

Thanks all, and see you next time, whenever that is.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Oct 2013)

Beebo said:


> Simon managed to engineer a rest stop outside Gravesends gay bar.


 
I just looked up Angels in Gravesend. We all missed a trick. They offer free shots to people in " exotic dress ". I'm sure that lycra falls within that category. The young guy who came out to investigate the cyclists was absolutely charming. It made a bit of a change from the usual "chucking out time" pantomime. Good stuff.

It was a great ride. Hard work for me but I wouldn't have missed it for anything. The headwinds and rain didn't materialise which was a bit of a blessing. I spent far too long at the Waterfront with a tongue quite well oiled by yellow beer, and enjoying the wonderful company. Thank you to Simon and the waymarkers and TECs.....that "All Up" lady scares me a bit though.......did she work at a school zebra crossing once?


----------



## redfalo (19 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the queen of rides.


it was too warm. few punctures. the weather forecast did not come true. nice, friendly people. little undertaking. beer for breakfast.
what a waste of a weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2013)

What a cracking FNR. One of my faves the Whitstable ride. I think everyone got the weather report clothing wrong, some riders looking like they were dressed up for a sub-zero arctic expedition. The temperature never fell below 14degs all night/morning. And apart from a couple of little specs, stayed dry all night. It looked like we dodged or missed a few heavy shower's judging by the amount of standing water on some roads.

2 huge rolls, a homebaked cake and a cuppa for a Fiver? How bloody good value is that? @Trickedem 's good lady wife and helpers did a fantastic job as usual at the Church in Strood.

Only 2 punctures during the nights run, one was Utta in Erith and the other was a chap who's name I can't remember, in Seasalter. You won't believe this but I think there is photographic evidence, Mr Flying Dodo re-fitted a Marathon Plus sans tyre levers.. yes you read that right...with just his thumbs. That video of that old bearded bloke with the pedal straps, delete it from your favorites. 'teef would have been proud of Mr Flying Dodo's steel thumbs. Whether FD will have any feeling left in them is a different matter. Apart from the 2 punctures, the ride run very smoothly and a little faster then usual. There was a coming together of a couple of riders resulting in an off for one of them, but it was 6 of one and half a dozen of the other. A case of not shouting out you're slowing down and/or stopping and a case of not having a decent light and drafting too closely to the rider in front of you.

The Waterfront, boy they were on the ball. Brekkies (& beers) came out thick and fast. I even managed to snaffle a sausage off of Mr @slowmotion. It was a 3 sausage Waterfront Big Breakfast, and I scoffed the lot.

The SMRbtH was only myself and @rb58.
The run back through Seasalter marshes was hard work due to the headwinds and when we cleared the marshes, that's when the rain started. We didn't mind. We have done enough wet weather riding together in our time not to let it bother us. It was just a good thing it wasn't cold. So rain on and off all the way home. Retracing the FNR route back to Dartford and home.

141 miles for the ride...My 100th Century.. get in!


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Oct 2013)

@Trickedem 

I dunno who made that Victoria sponge, but I only got one piece. Don't suppose there'll be any made and available before the year's end? That was the best VS I've had this year


----------



## Trickedem (19 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @Trickedem
> 
> I dunno who made that Victoria sponge, but I only got one piece. Don't suppose there'll be any made and available before the year's end? That was the best VS I've had this year


I have passed on the compliments to the chef, my wife! I will have to see if I can bring some along to CC Chrimbo drins


----------



## AndrewClark (19 Oct 2013)

Well that was a nice night out! 

I made a clothing mistake & wore my Paramo top over a base layer. This was far too warm for the conditions & I was sweating buckets.

A good ride out of London, no seriously stupid traffic, I had one car go passed with a shout of "You sad cahhnts !" 

Unfortunately either the pizza I ate before I left Liverpool, or the muffin I had at Euston disagreed with me, and by the time I reached Strood I was feeling most uncomfortable. I had a roll, a gorgeous brownie & some tea to refuel and set off again.

The feelings of bloat & nausea got worse, and I didn't enjoy the next laney bit at all. It was just a case of head down & keep pedalling , sorry if I seemed a bit miserable.

I perked up as we got to Whitstable, but only had a light breakfast and no beer 

We lounged around a bit and chatted, then Kim & I took the Crab & Winkle to Canterbury.

The train was delayed, which meant we had to sprint from St Pancras to Euston. Kim just got her train, mine was an hour later so I had a baguette & a beer before Mr Branson's minions spirited me home.

Thanks to Simon for organising the ride and all the people who helped along the way. Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## kimble (19 Oct 2013)

Circumstances have conspired to make me miss an awful lot of FNRttCs this year. I reckon this ride almost, but not quite entirely, made up for it.

Ever one for cycling by numbers, I was one of the few dressed for the predicted minimum of 13C (my thermometer didn't drop below 14C all night), and it might as well have been July. I've no idea what the wind was actually doing, but it only seemed to be actively against us a couple of times. There were a couple of bouts of inconsequential drips, though the wet roads told a different story.

Agreed about the hill at Upchurch. I don't think of this ride as a hilly one, it being 40km of flat followed by what I consider to be standard rolling terrain, but for some reason I really noticed it last night. The clue's in the name, I suppose.

The Strood halfway stop was like a well-oiled machine, and tremendously good value. I probably ate a bit too much, and suffered somewhat on the second half of the ride as a result. Nothing I'm not used to, however, and the legs kept going without too much trouble. Which was just as well, as I put a bit of welly into it for the last couple of miles as the rain began.

Crab & Winkle to Canterbury was on form as usual, though I reckon the loose stones in the wooded section are getting worse. We stopped briefly to sign a soggy petition in favour of extending the C&W route over the railway by a new bridge into the centre of town - this will be worth it for not having to get lost in the twisty maze of badly-surfaced residential roads before finding the start of the path.

I'll handwave over the HS1 shenanigans. It's starting to become traditional, and I'm thinking it'll be prudent to aim for an earlier train to London in future.


Splendid.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Oct 2013)

It's always wonderful to have the speedskaters with us. Ed buzzed around like a bumblebee on rocketfuel, David grinned from ear to ear as his fourteen kilo street bike roared by, Tania rose like a soapbubble on hills, and Andy @andyman stole the show with a grin even bigger than David's (do they train for smiling contests?) and the revelation that Ed's latest marathon speedskating marathon was so quick that.........I'm still shaking my head in wonder.

We are so fortunate in our halfway stops. I never dreamt it could get this good. It isn't just the food, it's the spirit in which the food is offered. From Ogmore to Garthorpe, Faygate to Stock, Burstow to Strood, we have people get up at some ridiculous hour to lay out plates of cake, charge up urns for tea and coffee and give change to a bunch of cyclists who are not, perhaps, at their best, and sometimes dripping wet.

And why? Because they enjoy it. I don't believe we make that big a difference to the income of a village hall or a truck stop. They do it because they like us.

And then there's the breakfast stops. Let's think of Huill and Mumbles, Felpham and Brighton, Southend, Burnham and, of course, Whitstable. Once again, they get up early. And, once again, it's service with a smile. Not that it doesn't go two ways - I receive the most kindly comments from the people who give us breakfast that I'd pass on if I thought they wouldn't turn your heads. Suffice to say that on Saturday morning we turned up early (I'd pushed you all on to beat the rain) and you were, apparently, patient to a degree and just plain nice to be with.

Which, of course, is both as it should be, but never to be taken for granted. So........thankyou one and all. As the song has it............


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6oGytt0Hiw


----------



## Steve Jones (20 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> patient to a degree


Not surprising. Patience probably ought to be in the job description for wayfinding. It's an essential quality for anybody waymarking some lonely, desolate, dark corner waiting for the tail end to come through after being delayed whilst some poor soul struggles with fixing the punctured rear-end of a Brompton.


----------



## frank9755 (21 Oct 2013)

Well that was pretty epic. First one for me this year so lots of new faces in addition to a few familiar and much-missed ones. The temperature would have been warm for July, but that was not the reason it gave me a warm glow! It was just such a pleasure to spend a big chunk of time with lovely people doing something we enjoy so much: sitting in a bar, chattering and drinking beer until we fall asleep  going for a pleasant ride with fine company through the deserted lanes of Kent.

I was bringing Uta along for her first FNRttC so, rather than doing a few faster turns trying to keep up with the skaters followed by spells of waymarking, I trundled along at a steady pace in the middle of the group. It was an unusual but pleasant experience, particularly as every half an hour or so, someone I'd not seen for a while would pass me and slow down for a chat. 

I also wore contact lenses for the first time on one of these. While the soft focus effect of being fairly blind is quite pleasant, it was amazing how much easier the lenses made it to recognise people...

Another first was that I'd never had a puncture before on an FNRttC but, just as I started chatting to Susie de Walnuts about the total lack of them on the ride, my bike, being ridden by Uta, contracted one. I was a bit miffed as I had completely de-flinted it earlier in the evening. Turned out to be a snake-bite, which was even more surprising. But thanks to a bit of expert help from Ian and Adam, it was soon fixed and we re-joined at Gravesend. 

One question: why do so many people have flashing _front _lights now? On many occasions, I gave in to the urge to wave people past me as I was being strobed to distraction by my flashing silhouette. Please think about it, flashing people: flashers are for commuting in town so that cars will see you more easily. The two last places you would want them are when you need good visibility to see by on a dark country road, and on a group ride where no car could possibly miss seeing you - because there were 79 other bike lights, and there were no cars anyway! Please be kind to other cyclists and adjust to constant mode.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Oct 2013)

I normally go to flashing under street lights, to save battery, and constant when there are no lights, working up to full searchlight beam for the really dark lanes. And no doubt I sometimes forget and leave it flashing in dark lanes sometimes. The flashing silhouette problem never crossed my mind. I will mend my ways in future.

By the way, one friendly chap leaned out of his vehicle on the embankment and said enviously "If I had my bike I'd be joining you". The vehicle? A van ... a white one!


----------



## ed! (21 Oct 2013)

It's only my second FNRttC ride this year, and I wonder where the year has gone.

As always, I had a fantastic time, made even better by managing to dodge the rain - thanks to Simon and everyone else involved.
I'm hoping to come to a lot more of these next year :-)

Re: Flashing lights - apologies, I was guilty of this, mainly as a means of conserving battery too, and never really thought about it as being a distraction. Likewise, I'll remember this in future.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2013)

I'm afraid I was guilty of flashing. Sorry.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Oct 2013)

slowmotion said:


> I'm afraid I was guilty of flashing. Sorry.


sig line alert!


----------



## CharlieB (21 Oct 2013)

Four years of commuting through NW London has taught me one flashing, one steady. Apologies. 
As for waymarking, if you get really bored waiting for the TECs, you can always play with the bendy bollards that are springing up (geddit?) everywhere.
A fab night out - too warm even.
Thanks to everyone. Is that the first time we've got to Faversham and it's still dark?


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Oct 2013)

Umm, as one who couldn't do this ride, where are the pictures? I've seen deptfordmarmoset's, but surely there must be others.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Oct 2013)

Flashing in slow motion is a sight to behold. I'm sure many would like to be as old.
Congratulations on your personal milestone, Ian - not just for the number 100 but for the dedication in counting them! May you still be writing on your 1000th. (18 years at one a week - approx)
Great photo essays everyone. I hope you all bought Fay a drink, and - I'm sorry I missed you, Frank. One day.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Oct 2013)

Great mindless think alike...


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Oct 2013)

I very nearly didn't do this ride. On Thursday night at about 8 pm, my left elbow suddenly starting burning and becoming very painful, all within 30 minutes. It swelled up, and being so painful meant I didn't get a lot of sleep as we didn't have any painkillers in the house. Friday morning saw me nipping out to get some ibuprofen which seemed to help a bit, although according to the doctor I saw Friday afternoon, I've got bursitis, so hopefully the antibiotics I've now got will sort it out. As the elbow felt ok-ish, and I didn't want to be a party pooper, I headed off to London.

At the magic hour of midnight, after the peloton had departed, I stayed behind at HPC with the Speed Skaters, as their star champion Tanya was slightly delayed, and Andy wasn't 100% sure of the route. So we then had a fast dash up to Westminster, only to catch everyone up as soon as we turned onto the Embankment. I let the Speed Skaters race ahead, and proceeded to loiter at the back. It's always a delight when Susie gets asked to be the All Up Lady, as not only is she always laughing, but we end up having some quite esoteric discussions about a very wide range of topics. Suffice to say, that Susie can now recognise most people without looking at your faces.......

What a night! That's one of the many thoughts running through my head, as we powered our way through the mean streets of London. Although that also set me off along the lines of the Four Seasons Song. In fact, I'm not sure why, but just recently I've been making a few musical connections with the FNRttC. A few months ago I'd commented about Ride of the Valkyries for zooming down Reigate Hill, and for last month's Southend ride, I had the endless refrain of Love is all around in my head, although I think this was probably a combination of "Wet Wet Wet" and some of the song's lyrics, such as "I feel it in my fingers, I feel it in my toes", which just seemed to summarise the complete wetness of that ride.

Anyway, I'm digressing again. We had a brief halt somewhere around Deptford (I think) as we spotted a rider standing by the side of the road, as after checking it seemed his colleague had decided he needed something urgently in a corner shop. Rule No 44 - make sure you've got enough food & drink to keep you going! Shortly afterwards, a young lad cycled up to me, with a can of beer in his hand and asked what we were doing. After explaining it all, and inviting him to join us, he declined as he had to get home, but I'd given him the web site to google. In fact at the back I don't think we saw any unpleasant behaviour from road users, just a lot of curiosity and expressions of amazement and encouragement.

Arriving at Greenhithe, we could see there must have been a large rain cloud passing a bit in front of us, as the road was soaked, so we were very lucky, as I'd been expecting most of the ride to end up being quite wet. Uta's unfortunate puncture was dealt with quickly by Frank and we swept on, catching everyone else up in Gravesend, by the "specialist" club. And then finally we got out into the proper countryside and relative darkness for a short period, until we heaved to, at the bright lights of Strood, and Tim's family and friends who'd put on a magnificent feast and they didn't seem tired at all - unlike some of the riders who I'd noticed were doing a lot of inspecting the insides of their eyelids.......And speaking of inspecting, DZ's impromptu bike inspection was a nice idea, although it brought forward a few howls of indignation from some, who denied having flat or even squidgy tyres. Heading off again, we sadly didn't go via the submarine, but zoomed through Rochester. On turning left to go up Dock Road in Chatham, a group of local lads seemed impressed at us going through the bus station, which they referred to as "going through the sausage"!!?? Clearly that's about as exciting as it gets there, now that the Navy's no longer there!

As the tail end arrived at the lights on the Medway Tunnel roundabout, I made an executive decision to tell everyone in front of us (who'd clearly been waiting for some time) to go through the lights, which I know some people didn't feel happy about. However, there weren't any cars around, and I think those lights are programmed by someone who only recognises 4 wheels, as they always seem to stay permanently on red for cyclists, and I noticed they still hadn't changed even after we'd gone round the roundabout and stopped on the exit road. And after that, the ride was able to stretch its collective legs a bit, going through Upchurch and Lower Halstow. After going past Morrisons in Sittingbourne, I sympathised with the tandem crew, as a driver was trying to be helpful and let them pull out up to the lights, not realising that they'd prefer to be able to do it it their own time with a clear run up, to get through on green.

Just before the short drop down Bysing Wood Road, someone stopped in the road and had the rider behind run into them, causing a little incident, but we were soon off again. Generally at this point, the mood of the ride changes, as people start to wake up a bit and realise that it's less than 10 miles to breakfast, and this ride was no exception, as the front end zoomed off. Around Graveney we came across Adrian L halted due to a soft tyre, which turned out to be a puncture on a Marathon Plus tyre - very unusual. Although I needed the steel levers to get the tyre off, it wasn't that hard to put back on, especially with Ian's encouragement. And then to Whitstable and the usual fast turnaround of food. I noticed Frank managed to offload the CC jersey on someone! Sadly I couldn't partake of any beverages afterwards, as I had to race off to Canterbury, to get a train to Ashford, and then to Polegate, to see the splendid people at Enigma where Rebecca was picking up her new Etape. Drool.

Anyway, well done to everyone involved in another fabulous event.


----------



## Trickedem (21 Oct 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Around Graveney we came across Adrian L halted due to a soft tyre, which turned out to be a puncture on a Marathon Plus tyre - very unusual. Although I needed the steel levers to get the tyre off, it wasn't that hard to put back on, especially with Ian's encouragement.








Flying Dodo..... All man....Marathon + fitting without tyre levers


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Oct 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> I very nearly didn't do this ride.
> 
> <snippity>
> 
> On turning left to go up Dock Road in Chatham, a group of local lads seemed impressed at us going through the bus station, which they referred to as "going through the sausage"!!??



On a previous FNRTTC through the Splendid! New! Modern! Futuristic! bus station at Chatham, kimble (for it was she) remarked "it's all very nice, but it's still a f*cking bus station in Chatham"

<more snippity>


> Anyway, well done to everyone involved in another fabulous event.



Nice report there FD. Thanks.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Oct 2013)

AndrewClark said:


> We lounged around a bit and chatted, then Kim & I took the Crab & Winkle to Canterbury.
> 
> The train was delayed, which meant we had to sprint from St Pancras to Euston.



Why not cycle to Faversham and get the alternate HS1 from there to St Pancras - or simply get the train at Whitstable and change at Faversham? Overall it would be quicker in time, and cost-wise it would be cheaper than the train from Canterbury.


----------



## Trickedem (21 Oct 2013)

What a great ride. I always feel a bit guilty leaving home to head off on a ride, knowing that my wife is just about to go to work preparing the food and rallying the volunteers. However she and the other volunteers really enjoy doing this, helping the mad cyclists and more importantly raising some money for charity. I am pleased to announce that over £250 was raised for Step and Learn the charity that is based in the hall. 

I took a few photos of the ride which you can view here


----------



## Aperitif (21 Oct 2013)

Trickedem said:


> What a great ride. I always feel a bit guilty leaving home to head off on a ride, knowing that my wife is just about to go to work preparing the food and rallying the volunteers. However she and the other volunteers really enjoy doing this, helping the mad cyclists and more importantly raising some money for charity. I am pleased to announce that over £250 was raised for Step and Learn the charity that is based in the hall.
> 
> I took a few photos of the ride which you can view here


Nice to see the (by now, surely) iconographic ice cream cone atop...The Wataffontery Café. £250? Piece of cake, Tim. Congratulations to the spirit of your team - probably goes way beyond the odd night ride.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Oct 2013)

Almost daylight, easy rims, warm conditions, old M+...come on Adam - let's put it in perspective... 

By the way, where's your helmet?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2013)

^^^^^^^^^ Great pics. Thanks


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> And speaking of inspecting, DZ's impromptu bike inspection was a nice idea, although it brought forward a few howls of indignation from some, who denied having flat or even squidgy tyres


I did not deny having anything vaguely resembling a flat tyre, because I hadn't. They were plenty firm enough and still are. Simon's claim of 40psi was utterly ridiculous!


----------



## frank9755 (21 Oct 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> I noticed Frank managed to offload the CC jersey on someone!



Alas not. When I got home I discovered that some cretin had thought it would be a bumper wheeze to put it back in my saddlebag. I expect I shall have to burn it now. Do they give off nasty fumes?


----------



## frank9755 (21 Oct 2013)

Aperitif said:


> I'm sorry I missed you, Frank. One day.


Me too. After much anticipation, as there was a Martin F on the list and I assumed you were coming!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Me too. After much anticipation, as there was a Martin F on the list and I assumed you were coming!


Well, I was doing ok until the 12th...then I got pulled in too many directions and 'dumped' the laziest option...


----------



## User10571 (22 Oct 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> *Why not cycle to Faversham and get the alternate HS1 from there to St Pancras* - or simply get the train at Whitstable and change at Faversham? Overall it would be quicker in time, and cost-wise it would be cheaper than the train from Canterbury.


My default means of returning from Vista Belle these days - I should learn my lesson though - Yesterday I opted for the b*g standard Southern version and it took three trains and two-and-a-bit hours to return to the Great Wen.


----------



## swarm_catcher (22 Oct 2013)

Trickedem said:


> I took a few photos of the ride which you can view here


Sharp photos Trickedem! May I use the Angel one for my blog?


----------



## martint235 (22 Oct 2013)

StuAff said:


> I did not deny having anything vaguely resembling a flat tyre, because I hadn't. They were plenty firm enough and still are. Simon's claim of 40psi was utterly ridiculous!


 Although I wasn't on the Whitstable ride, I'm fairly sure this has been raised before. Somewhere near Westerham I believe.....


----------



## StuAff (22 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> Although I wasn't on the Whitstable ride, I'm fairly sure this has been raised before. Somewhere near Westerham I believe.....


"Past performance is not an indicator of future results".


----------



## CharlieB (22 Oct 2013)

I forgot to mention that I did a bit googling on Upchurch some days before we went out to see if there was any non-conflicting information on on the purpose and design of its church's spire. Nothing we didn't already know or had read already.
What the parish register from 1908/09 did reveal was that one of the houses in the village was used for meetings each Sunday of the Original Peculiar People.


----------



## Trickedem (22 Oct 2013)

swarm_catchpleasure. : 2723512 said:


> Sharp photos Trickedem! May I use the Angel one for my blog?


Help yourself, my pleasure, as a return favour could you link to my blog http://cyclingmagic.blogspot.com I've not done a write up for the FNRTTC yet.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Oct 2013)

StuAff said:


> I did not deny having anything vaguely resembling a flat tyre, because I hadn't. They were plenty firm enough and still are. Simon's claim of 40psi was utterly ridiculous!


I've squeezed pork sausages that were firmer!


----------



## swarm_catcher (22 Oct 2013)

Thank you to the Strood Eight! Thanks to Simon, tecs, allupper and all riders, it was a wonderful night.






MyPhotos
MyBlog


----------



## StuAff (22 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I've squeezed pork sausages that were firmer!


They must have been overcooked then.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Oct 2013)

I'm going to run a charade sweepstake. A quid a go (proceeds to Stock Village Hall). Squeeze Stu's Rear Tyre and Guess the Pressure.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm going to run a charade sweepstake. A quid a go (proceeds to Stock Village Hall). Squeeze Stu's Rear Tyre and Guess the Pressure.


Charge £2 and drop the 'tyre' bit...could be a win win scenario. On the other hand, it might turn out to be a bit of a bummer.


----------



## AKA Bob (23 Oct 2013)

2725431 said:


> Stu'll fix it.



You will probably find that they are more than the suggested 40psi but due to the weight of his rucksac he is forcing the air out!!!


----------



## kimble (23 Oct 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Why not cycle to Faversham and get the alternate HS1 from there to St Pancras - or simply get the train at Whitstable and change at Faversham? Overall it would be quicker in time, and cost-wise it would be cheaper than the train from Canterbury.



Habit. On previous occasions I've gone on to ride back with or visit friends who live in Canterbury. It's where I went to university, innit.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2013)

It's seems I missed a great ride out, thanks for all the write ups and photos, I hope I an come on the next one.


----------

